# Barre des menus du haut



## JOEL65 (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour ,
suite à une panne d'un mac récent , me voici obligé de me replonger sur un imac G5 sous tiger .
Utilisant un ancien photoshop 6 , lorsque je le lance il s'ouvre correctement après avoir automatiquement lancé OS9, mais ma barre du haut avec les menus devient grise , même plus d'heure qui s'affiche . Comme faire réapparaitre ces indications ( comme le nom de l'application , fichier , l'heure, etc...) . Merci de me raffraichir la mémoire .


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas une option de présentation de Toshop, plein écran et masquer les menus ?


----------



## JOEL65 (29 Octobre 2011)

Et non ce n'est pas ce menu, je pense que je me suis mal exprimé .
Ce qui me manque c'est la barre tout en haut de l'écran avec par exemple la pomme , fichier , image , fenêtre, ETC ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

pardon j'ajouterai , j'ai une barre grise sans rien dedans .


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2011)

JOEL65 a dit:


> Et non ce n'est pas ce menu, je pense que je me suis mal exprimé .
> Ce qui me manque c'est la barre tout en haut de l'écran avec par exemple la pomme , fichier , image , fenêtre, ETC ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------
> ...



Ben c'est que ta version de photoshop est incompatible avec Classic, il te faudrait un Mac capable de démarrer sous OS 9 pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Sous Tiger, tu peux utiliser (directement sous OS X) Photoshop des versions 7 à 9 (CS2) sûr, peut-être la 10 (CS3).

Sur ce Mac, tu pourrais aussi passer à Leopard (10.5.8) et utiliser la CS3 à coup sûr.


----------



## JOEL65 (29 Octobre 2011)

par un miracle que je ne comprends pas tout est rentré dans l'ordre . Merci .


----------

